# Giant PVC Spider



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I would love to give credit to the original designer of this concept. However, there are no less than 6 giant pvc spider designs on this forum, and I used a little something from everyone. I also have no idea who the first designer was. So, suffice to say, I did not design this entirely by myself. Thanks to all who came before me for this great idea.

Here is my giant spider. A bit smaller than others, but I needed a smaller one. I also designed mine for easy disassembly and storage.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, that came out awesome!! The fact that it comes apart alone is great, but the details really make an awesome difference!! Great job!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

By the way, what's it made of, and can you just give a brief description of how it came together? Again great job!!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. Jack, here is a link to a very brief tutorial that I hope will answer your questions.
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=652603#post652603


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like him. He has the look of something that could run like the wind.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW awesome job!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks great! I love the furry head. It will definitely be a hit at your haunt!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very creeepy! Fantastic job!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the spider and nicely design for storage too.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice! My husband truly appreciates the thought that goes in to making it "storable". I'm great with the ideas for making the props, but I leave the storage problems up to him. He's very interested in this storable spider...


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I am glad I could be of some inspiration smileyface. Thank you.


----------



## Dr. Sonya (Aug 3, 2012)

those legs look creepy. Nice work


----------

